# WANTED TO BUY A HEADLIGHT CABLE 28464 2B 2D HB2



## NHresident (Jun 13, 2008)

WANTED TO BUY FISHER HEADLIGHT CABLE 28464 IT HAS PLUG ENDS 2B 2D HB2 FOR A 3 PORT MODULE I USE PAYPAL USED OR NEW I CAN BUY 1-5 CABLES THXS


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

NHresident said:


> WANTED TO BUY FISHER HEADLIGHT CABLE 28464 IT HAS PLUG ENDS 2B 2D HB2 FOR A 3 PORT MODULE I USE PAYPAL USED OR NEW I CAN BUY 1-5 CABLES THXS


I have a few, send me a message


----------



## NHresident (Jun 13, 2008)

ok I just did unhcp


----------



## NHresident (Jun 13, 2008)

still looking


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

if you still need them message me and I will look in my stock


----------

